# My 1st rat, just got him home today!



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, 1st rat ever is chilling out with me at my desk right now. Hes laying down, taking a rest after exploring my desk. He is yet to be named. I want to name him something to do with the solar system, because last night was a blue moon. He is so adorable, little eyes are almost closed he is so chill.

We drove about an hour and 15 minutes to the shelter to get him, the women working there thought his tail was "gross" and were afraid to pick him up. People misunderstand them so much. He is perched on my books napping right now, perfectly happy. Such a SWEETIE!

Anyways he was just neutered on Thursday and I will be getting him two female friends on Tuesday, they will be spayed before I put them together. In a cage none of them have ever been in. They will meet in my bathtub. I'm hoping introductions go well


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Do remember after surgery everyone needs some time to heal  he is gorgeous


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, i plan to give the girls at least a week before introducing after surgery! Thankyou ;D


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

He's gorgeous. Himys/siamese are one of my favourites.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

RedFraggle said:


> He's gorgeous. Himys/siamese are one of my favourites.


I agree, when I get my boys I'm hopeing to get a Himilian (I don't know how to spell) or siamese boy. That is good that he is of good temperment too. Is he litter-trained yet?


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh I love him!!! So cute!!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

He isnt litter trained yet, we are working on it, but after all he is recovering from surgery and new to my house. He is timid but has never shown the least bit of aggression. I know his coat is relatively rare and i feel blessed to have him!


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

He is too cute!!! I never get to see those where I live. Love the pics


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

So cute. <3 all I ever see here is black hooded, albino or black berkshires (rarely). ONE time I saw a blue rat... When my boyfriend picks out a male rat for himself to live with my girls next year (he'll be neutered first!) I really hope he picks a siamese boy. <3

Needless to say, I'm jealous. He sounds adorable. :3


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I do have to admit I have one concern ... the rust on his cage  I would refinish it if you can


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Edgar (finally named him) is actually the only Siamese I have seen for adoption in my area, I just got lucky I guess. He is really beginning to bond with me and comes to the cage door to see me now!

Regarding the rust, this is only a temporary cage while he recovers from surgery, I havent seen him even climb on the bars once. I will get it refinished when he is done with it


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww love SMEEZES! Good luck with him. Its a shame that people feel the need to be so stupid about rats and kick up a fuss about them and their tails, its pathetic. But i hope the intros go well and that there isn't any trouble  the bathtub is a good choice  Good luck, I'm sure everything will be fine, as long as you have everyone spayed and neutered  also give rest time after surgery, which I think your planning on doing anyway


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

It is a shame, so many people can't put aside that their tales are "different" and realize what intuitive, gentle, loving, interesting creatures they are. I've had my rats less than a week and I can already see their beauty! Personally, i think their tales are cute, it makes them who they are.

My guy: Edgar will have had over two weeks recovery time after surgery. My new girls ; Ivy and Hazel will have had at least a week to recover. 

Broiled salmon is my rattys' big treat for the night (And Mine!)

IOFOVERATS : I ABSOLUTELY LOVE that signature. I might need to repost, or write it all over my white board. (if you don't mind)


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

He's a cutie


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rodents=Love256 said:


> It is a shame, so many people can't put aside that their tales are "different" and realize what intuitive, gentle, loving, interesting creatures they are. I've had my rats less than a week and I can already see their beauty! Personally, i think their tales are cute, it makes them who they are.
> 
> My guy: Edgar will have had over two weeks recovery time after surgery. My new girls ; Ivy and Hazel will have had at least a week to recover.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I don't mind at all! Do what you wish with it  and yes, I agree with about what you say about their tails, it gives them personality! Why should they change who they are for anyone? What I hate is tailless rat breeding, it's just so people with a 'phobia' of their tails can own rats! These rats are at a disadvantage, and they don't really look like rats at all, but you can't always change people's mind about rats unfortunatly . 

But I don't mind what you do with my signature  and thank you for the compliment  Edgar is such a sweet name, I hope you have a happy ratty life with you  haha, are your ratties stealing your dinner? Haha . And that's a good recovery time  have fun with them and hope the intros go well , I'm sure they will . 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't imagine ever buying from a breeder that supports "tailless" rat breeding, its such an important part of a rat. I find the idea of it absolutely horrible. I have managed to change my grandmothers mind, who was convinced rats are mean and would bite me. I have shown her pictures and she agrees Edgar is very cute.

Thanks bunches, for letting me use the signature! I will probably write it u on my wall or something. Edgar absolutely loved the salmon, my girls didnt seem interested. But Edgar keeps begging for more.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rodents=Love256 said:


> I can't imagine ever buying from a breeder that supports "tailless" rat breeding, its such an important part of a rat. I find the idea of it absolutely horrible. I have managed to change my grandmothers mind, who was convinced rats are mean and would bite me. I have shown her pictures and she agrees Edgar is very cute.
> 
> Thanks bunches, for letting me use the signature! I will probably write it u on my wall or something. Edgar absolutely loved the salmon, my girls didnt seem interested. But Edgar keeps begging for more.


Tailless rats should never have been researched on, it's completely wrong. These rats are at disadvantage because if they climb up on something high up, they won't be able to balance themselves! And also, how are they supposed to express themselves to you as the owner (Not you literally), they cannot curl around a tail to show their happy. But anyway, it's best not to think about stuff you can't change. 

Aww Edgar sounds like a real cutie  when I get my ratties I will have to try giving mine some salmon. Have you tried Greek yoghurt on a spoon? They absolutely adore it! My cousins rats have to have it on their yoggies (okay, so that's my fault I shouldn't have ever done that when she went on holiday and I was given them to look after) so I may have dipper them in a pot of Greek yoghurt and now she has to otherwise they refuse them and lick them until you do, hehhe at least all 22 of them aren't like that.  good luck with Edgar and your other ratties. 

Is Edgar your profile pic? If so I LOVE him!! I think smeezes are amazing! Their coats are gorgeous and I would like smeezes, but I would rather have nice ratties rather than horrible ones. Anyway, I don't mind where you write my signature  




A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## ejwestphal (Sep 11, 2012)

Very pretty rat! I'm very jealous of you


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

He's gorgeous! I am among the many who are jealous of you, hehe.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow such a gorgeous boy!


----------

